# Scholarships for Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Student Veterans of America (SVA), Washington DC
Telephone: (202) 223-4710
& BP America are offering 3 $10,000 scholarships

Scholarship "closes" JUNE 1st, 2015

http://www.studentveterans.org/

SVA is thrilled to partner with BP America to provide three $10,000 scholarships to students in STEM fields. This scholarship program reinforces our shared commitment to creating and increasing opportunities for veterans to pursue courses of study that yield to high demand, high growth careers in STEM and technology-related fields. BP is committed to playing a leading role in securing Americaâ€™s energy today and in the future, and they share our belief that no one is better positioned than a veteran to meet the growing energy needs of the U.S. SVA and BP America are proud to help veterans seek out these dynamic opportunities. In order to apply for the scholarship, please carefully review the eligibility criteria, and make sure to submit all required materials prior to the application deadline. This scholarship closes* June 1st, 2015* at 11:59 EST. 

*Eligibility*

Eligible student veterans must meet the below outlined minimum criteria:


Be pursuing a degree from an accredited four-year institution of higher learning, located in the United States
Be enrolled for the 2015/2016 academic year
Attest to being enrolled in a STEM course of study 
Be a Veteran of the United States Armed Forces
Have at least a 3.0 GPA
Submit proof of military service (DD214)
Submit proof of enrollment in an accredited US institution of higher learning (transcript)
Submit a current resume
Answer the following two questions via separate essays of 500 words each or less:


Tell us about your previous leadership experiences, whether in high school or during your military service. How have you carried these experiences forward in the classroom or in other university activities?
BP's values of *Safety, Courage, One Team, Respect, and Excellence*; are central to our culture and strength as a company. Please select a BP value that you share and describe how upholding that value has played an important role in your military career and/or college experiences.


----------

